# Keeping S. Eigenmanni together



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

I've kept 4 to 5 eigenmanni together for over a year now and so far it has worked well. They were originally 2 to 3 inches and now about 4 to 5 inches in an 4 ft 150 gallon equivalent sized tank space. I would recommend them as possible co-habs to experienced keepers with a good size tank if anyone is looking for possible co-hab candidates.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been wanting to do this for a while. Do you know what country yours are from? Can you please post pics?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

pretty sure his are from peru (serrulatus)


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Wayne....what and how often are you feeding?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

I remember when you had these guys up for sale. It sparked my interest for sure but at that time I just didnt think I was ready to take on a co-hab. I am glad to hear it is still working out for you and would love to see some pictures. What do you do to minimize aggression?


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

I've done nothing to reduce the aggression as these fish do establish their territories and defend them with vigor but never to the point of seriously harming one another. I feed them on a rough schedule of every 3 to 4 days on shrimp and catfish fillet. I'm not sure if this matters, but these fish are in a divided tank with my big rhombeus so seeing the big guy swim around so close may or may not have something to do with their success so far with the co-hab. I''' try to get up some pics.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah....I would love to know what they are thinking when they see that beast on the other side of the divider!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Look forward to the pics..and some of the big guy would be good..while you`re at it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

this is actually something that i have thought about doing in the past, reading this makes me want to revisit the idea...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Gigante Pirana said:


> I've done nothing to reduce the aggression as these fish do establish their territories and defend them with vigor but never to the point of seriously harming one another. I feed them on a rough schedule of every 3 to 4 days on shrimp and catfish fillet. I'm not sure if this matters, but these fish are in a divided tank with my big rhombeus so seeing the big guy swim around so close may or may not have something to do with their success so far with the co-hab. I''' try to get up some pics.


Sounds good Wayne,
I'd like to see some pictures too.

Does the big guy show any interest in them?


----------



## arok3000 (Nov 28, 2009)

Very awesome.

About a month after I bought my Serrulatus I revisited the store I got it from and the other 4 remaining in the tank were still kicking it and had less nips than my reds do on a regular basis.

I had seriously considered doing a cohab and getting the rest of them, but they got sold off before I had the chance.

Next tank for sure!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

that sounds awesome, i'd love to see pics too.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

x3


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Here is a belated pic of 3 of 4 of them:


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing man, I've been curious ever since you started this thread


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Gigante Pirana said:


> Here is a belated pic of 3 of 4 of them:


Very nice man, I'm planning to do the same in the future when I get a bigger place.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Nice! I have one Brazil and he is a picky eater but lately he has taken to catfish. He hasnt grown as quickly as yours though, i am very perplexed at his slow growth and his indifference to most food. I think I might try stripping his tank to get rid of his hiding spots next and see what happens. 








good work with the cohab though, i dont mean to derail... its just ... not many people on here have eigenmannis.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks for the picture Wayne.








Neat little buggers, I've only seen them once before in Michigan a few years ago.
They are nice.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

those are purdee wayne!!!!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice looking fish they all look nip free too. Always thoguht serras except Geryis had to be solo and only on rare occasions did cohabs work. With the large mac shoal and now these guys Im starting to think about trying it out.


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

I was just at a Big Als near here and they had 20 of them together. No visible fin nips and I was really tempted to buy all of them but I have no extra space at the moment.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice P's man they look awsome I've got one too had him since he was 1'' and now he'w about 3''


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Update on the 4 that I had since Feb. 2009. Added 5 more in April 2010 for a total of 9. Sorry for the lighted eyes! So far, doing well and almost coming up to 2 years for the original 4. Sizes range from 4.5 to 5.5 inches.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice... definitely keep us update on how things work out.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very cool glad you are having success with the cohab fish look great.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Should let people know Eigenmanni are NOT Serrulatus.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

nice how big is the tank


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

cool looking group.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

SWEET!


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

On the other side of the 10 ft long 435 gallon tank is the the "Warden" (17+ inch rhom) to make sure the boys and gals are behaving! Tank is separated by a glass divider of course.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Gigante Pirana said:


> On the other side of the *10 ft long 435 gallon tank* is the the "Warden" (17+ inch rhom) to make sure the boys and gals are behaving! Tank is separated by a glass divider of course.


CRAP i want one


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

X2!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wayne, that is super cool. do u have that big acrylic tank still with the two fx5's? il have to come down from barrie sometime to visit. 
cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Should let people know Eigenmanni are NOT Serrulatus.


And your point is??? The OP states that they are Eigenmanni, so he did let ppl know, lol. Thats like walking into a Redbelly thread and saying "should let ppl know these arent Cariba"








Looking great!! Kinda makes me wish I picked up the original 4 last year!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

ksls said:


> Should let people know Eigenmanni are NOT Serrulatus.


And your point is??? The OP states that they are Eigenmanni, so he did let ppl know, lol. Thats like walking into a Redbelly thread and saying "should let ppl know these arent Cariba"
[/quote]

Trigga's comment K.

Beautiful Eigens


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

My bad!! Dammit Zanni, learn to quote ppl!!!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

That rhom is a fricken beast. Must be the biggest one in Canada.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Thats quite a special tank Wayne


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Very nice. It's cool to see pix of a cohab after awhile and not the usual, "Hey I just tossed these guys together 10 mins before I took the pic" thread.

If you get a chance could you maybe post a few full tank shots? I'm sure that I'm not the only one that would love to see this 10' tank.


----------

